# Best Mods for my Future Mods?



## Usarmymullins (May 1, 2011)

I just recently bought my red 2005 GTO and the only thing i have added to it is a Spintech Cat-back exhaust. I want to add more mods on it after i get back fromy my deployment, but I am wondering what mods are the best mods for my car if I eventually want to Cam it. My friend suggested Kooks 1 3/4" x 3" Long Tube Headers with the 3" connection pipes with cats. He said for the cam Lingenfelter GT2-3 Camshaft & Spring Kit 350-383-427 LS1, LS2, LS6 207/220 .571/.578 118.5 CL. I'm wondering if those are mods that will work in my car and what other mods would be needed/necessary for that cam. He mentioned a Torque Converter since it is an Automatic transmission and some form of hand-held tuner.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GT2-3 is not that much bigger than the stock LS2 cam.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Stock is:

Duration @ .050":
Intake 204°
Exhaust 211°

.525"/.525" lift
Intake Centerline 118°
Exhaust Centerline 114°
116°LSA


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Its just a '01 Z06 cam the 385hp one. You can do better. The GT2-3 cam is just a little hotter 02-04 Z06 cam. It's great for FI many people have great results out of it, including me.


----------



## Usarmymullins (May 1, 2011)

Whats a good website to go to and find a better cam? I've been looking on marylandspeed.com. what about as far as the other mods to go around the cam? suggestions? Also, would new heads be necessary too?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Send Ed Curtis over at FlowTech Induction an email and he'll send you back a template to fill out and what your looking for. After filling that out, he will choose a custom cam perfect for your needs. I just did this. Great service and quick response


----------

